# Lily Aldridge und Caleb Followill haben geheiratet



## Claudia (15 Mai 2011)

* „Kings of Leon“-Sänger hat geheiratet*


Caleb Followill (29), Sänger der US-Rockband Kings of Leon, und Model Lily Aldridge (25) haben geheiratet. Das Paar traute sich am Donnerstag in einer kleinen Zeremonie im Kreis der Familie in Montecito in Kalifornien, wie der Sprecher des Musikers dem US-Magazin „People“ sagte. „Es war ein perfekter Tag“, sagte Followill. Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wollen sie die Hochzeit noch mit einer großen Party feiern. Der Frontmann und das Model sind seit vergangenen Herbst zusammen.
​Quelle: Bild.de​


----------

